# sugar free squash whilst cutting..



## andys (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, ive got my diet sorted and on a steady weight loss but was wondering if there is anything in sugar free squash that could hinder weight loss or cause blaoting etc, im drinking 4 litres of water a day but squash is a nice taste some times after quite bland meals?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Not as far as I know no. I drink suger-free squash and pepsi max/coke zero all the time


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

andys said:


> Hi, ive got my diet sorted and on a steady weight loss but was wondering if there is anything in sugar free squash that could hinder weight loss or cause blaoting etc, im drinking 4 litres of water a day but squash is a nice taste some times after quite bland meals?


you should be ok, but better buy the one that is aspartame free as this sweetener isnt very good. usually i buy Vimto and use it until comps, no bloating or anything like that


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

fitness said:


> you should be ok, but better buy the one that is aspartame free as this sweetener isnt very good. usually i buy Vimto and use it until comps, no bloating or anything like that


vimto is soooooo good, im guessing you get the sugar free one though?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

065744 said:


> vimto is soooooo good, im guessing you get the sugar free one though?


yep, and also sugar free juice drink


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

fitness said:


> you should be ok, but better buy the one that is aspartame free as this sweetener isnt very good. usually i buy Vimto and use it until comps, no bloating or anything like that


I second this vimto is the way to go.... i have an ice cream maker so ife i make it strong and stick it in i get sorbet  its like cheating without cheating


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

When i was cutting i was drinking coke zero and diet coke aswell as the sugar free squash, which all have aspartame in and whilst im not 100% i do believe this made me bloated...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

fitness said:


> you should be ok, but better buy the one that is aspartame free as this sweetener isnt very good. usually i buy Vimto and use it until comps, no bloating or anything like that


There's no solid clinical research that shows aspartame to be as bad as the paleo alarmists make out. Unless you're a rat and taking 10 x the recommended amount per day, which extrapolated to humans would mean liters upon liters of the stuff.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

bayman said:


> There's no solid clinical research that shows aspartame to be as bad as the paleo alarmists make out. Unless you're a rat and taking 10 x the recommended amount per day, which extrapolated to humans would mean liters upon liters of the stuff.


"Consumption of aspartame could cause neurological and behavioural disturbances in sensitive individuals. Headaches, insomnia and seizures are also some of the neurological effects that have been encountered, and these may be accredited to changes in regional brain concentrations of catecholamines, which include norepinephrine, epinephrine and dopamine"

Source European Journal of Clinical Nutrition (2008) http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sepp/aspartamebrain.pdf

And more

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7936222

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2708042

you dont need to take 10 x the recommended amount per day as you say in one go, if you consume daily, youll get it.

I try to avoid sugar, I drink coffee, tea even use sweetener in all cooking I do and after using Tesco sweetener that contains aspartame started getting headaches, im very healthy in general, never have headaches before and once switched to Splenda which is Sucralose based and headaches stopped.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah i avoid aspartame like the plague , would rather have sugar


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Of all the stuff I'm putting in my body on a daily basis, a bit of aspartame ain't gonna do diddly


----------

